# neuer Monitor: 26" oder besser 24" mit 120Hz



## -FA- (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich bräcuhte evtl auch nen neunen Monitor. Ich hätte entweder an den ASUS V266H (26") oder an den ACEr GD245Hqbid gedacht, wobei hammer wäre.

Welcen würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Jami (1. Mai 2010)

Ich empfehle dir den Acer GD245Hq, weil ich ihn auf der CeBit mit zig Spielen getestet habe, und er einfach nur klasse ist!
Die Asus-Monitore: Welchen meinst du, den vW266h oder den vK266h? Die können beide keine 120hz
darstellen.


----------



## -FA- (1. Mai 2010)

ich weiß. das 120hz ist nur auf 24" bezogen. ok, dann werde ich mir das mal überlegen. oder sind 26" mit 120 Hz zu erwarten bzw. ein Monitor von Acer mit 26" und evtl. gar mit 120Hz?


----------



## -FA- (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiderbelebe das mal: Ich such mal weider ein neuer Monitor?

Würdet ihr schon zu 120Hz für 3D greifen oder soll ich eher ein 26" nehmen?
Oder gibts schon 26" mit 120Hz?

Allerdings würde ich 16:10 bevorzugen? Gibts die evtl. auch mit 120Hz bzw. uns/oder 26"? Bitte gebt mir da mal ne Empfehlung ab.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

nein es gibt immernoch keine 24er 120hz monitore auch keine mit 26er
da müssen wir warten bis entweder der 3d brillen und räumliches gaming sich durchsetzt
oder das die konsolen Räum,liches Spieln ermöglicht

ich währe mich gegn die bez .3d gaming das ist definitiv falsch ein 3d bild gibt es doch schon seit 1995.


----------



## Arcorator (27. Oktober 2010)

Leute danke ich wusste nicht das es den Acer GD245Hq giebt hammer geil das ding kauf mir den jetzt sofort ^^ danke danke danke


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Oktober 2010)

den kannte ich nicht ,es gibt also einen 23er mit 1920-1080 naja,wer mit 16-9 leben kann


----------



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok, aber wohin geht der Trend? Bevor ich mir jetzt den Acer hol, kommn da noch größere?

Im moent ist ja 16:9 gängig? Kommt da irgendwann wiede rmher 16:10 bzw. welches Format ist besser?

fdann weöchje Reaktionszeiten sollten zum Spielen drin sein?
ich hätte schonmal an nen 30-Zöller gedacht, aber bei dem ist die zu lahm?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, eher einen größeren mit passnder reaktionszeit nehmen oder eher zu 120 Hz und damit 3D greifen? damnn wie schaut das noch aus mit der LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Ist sowas praktisch?

Was liefert das beste Bild?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du dir ein schwarzes Bild ansiehst ist es erstens nicht schwarz und zweitens sieht du teilweise sehr starke helligkeits Unterschiede die natürlich dann auch die farb Prillianz sehr stark beeinflussen. Ein guter LED Monitor ist einem mit kaltlicht Röhre immer überlegen. Ich hab mir heute den Samsung BX2450 LED gekauft und muss sagen schon der Hammer das Teil gut mit 260€ nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen aber er ist den Preis absolut wert. Allerdings sind die Voreinstellungen absoluter schrott so das du alles von Hand machen musst, die Mühle lohnt sich allerdings.


----------



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok, was bei mir jetzt sehr abhängt ist:

Wie viele ms Reaktionszeit draf ein Monitor maximal zum Spielen haben?

weil sonst würd ich ein 27" - 30" nhemen, anderenfalls nur ein 24" mit 120Hz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn du vorzugswiese Ego Shoter zockst ist alles über 2ms nicht zu empfehlen. 5ms sind absolut grenzwertig und ich würd persönlich von solchen Teilen die Finger lassen. 120Hz lohnen sich nur wenn du 3D Vision verwenden willst aber dazu brauchst du mindestens eine 470/480.


----------



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2010)

Also 3D Vision würde ich dann auch umsetzen. Also in einem PC ist letztere vorhanden (480), bald auch ne zweite davon. 

Edit: Dann sind nur noch folgende Monitore im Rennen:

ASUS V266H (wegen Größe)
AcerGD245 HQ(3D iVsion)*

*Angenommen ihr hättet freie Auswahl, 
würdet ihr eher zu was größerem oder eher zu 3D Vision tendieren? ***

*Edit 2: Was heißt "Ghosting"?*
 
*


----------



## Whitey (29. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du vorzugswiese Ego Shoter zockst ist alles über 2ms nicht zu empfehlen. 5ms sind absolut grenzwertig und ich würd persönlich von solchen Teilen die Finger lassen.



Das stimmt so nicht, da 2ms-5ms nur Herstellerangaben sind, sind diese absolut nichtsagend, die wirklichen Reaktionszeiten beginnen bei 14ms.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 120Hz lohnen sich nur wenn du 3D Vision verwenden willst.



120Hz bringen dir auch ohne 3D-vison etwas, z.b bekommt man bei shootern mehr Bilder angezeigt was ein flüssigeres Bild zur folge hat.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Also 3D Vision würde ich dann auch umsetzen. Also in einem PC ist letztere vorhanden (480), bald auch ne zweite davon.
> 
> Edit: Dann sind nur noch folgende Monitore im Rennen:
> 
> ...



Den Acer! 26" mit Full HD ist nicht mehr feierlich, 24" sollte die Maximalgröße bei 1920x1080 sein.
*

*


-FA- schrieb:


> Edit 2: Was heißt "Ghosting"?



Ghosting ist, wenn du beim 3D Bild Doppelkonturen siehst, ist nicht schön und stört ungemein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

@Weissi, na klar hast du recht aber man hat halt nur die Hersteller Angaben als Wert also was soll das rum gelaber von dir? Sicher kannst du solange warten bis iregent jemand einen Test von dem Monitor macht und wenn du dann noch Glück hast und der ist gut und die Reaktionszeit wird getestet und zwar richtig dann hast du recht.
Du kannst aber davon ausgehen das ein Hersteller wie Samsung bei der Syncmaster Baureie keine Misst verkauft und wenn die schreiben 2ms dann kannst du damit Ego Shoter zocken ohne das du tearing bekommst.
 Ob du jetzt 60 oder 120Hz b.z.w. Frames hast bei einem Shoter das fällt vieleicht nur profi Spieler auf wenn überhaupt. Also jemand der 60 Bilder in der Sekunde nicht absolut als flüssig empfindet der hat Probleme und sollte vieleicht zum Arzt gehen.

edit: Sorry @Weissi, hab schlechte Laune!


----------



## -FA- (30. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dannw irds wahrscheinlich der Acer, aber da gibts zwei von:

Was ist der Unterscheid vom Acer GD245 zum Acer GD235HZ 120Hz LCD?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist der GD245 einen Ticken größer. Irre ich mich, oder heißt der 235HZ in Deutschland anders bzw. gibt es ihn überhaupt in Deutschland? Ich finde den irgendwie bei keinem Preisvergleich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Da du dich ja scheinst von jedem und allem beeinflussen lässt, dann muss ich dir sage das der Samsung BX2450, übrigens der offiziele Monitor der World Cyber Games gewesen war! Gaub mir das Teil ist der Hammer, wenn du ihn richtig einstellst.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da du dich ja scheinst von jedem und allem beeinflussen lässt, dann muss ich dir sage das der Samsung BX2450, übrigens der offiziele Monitor der World Cyber Games gewesen war! Gaub mir das Teil ist der Hammer, wenn du ihn richtig einstellst.




Was soll er aber damit, wenn er 120 Hz will?
Btw. geht es glaube ich weniger ums Flüssige in Spielen, sondern eher um das typische Nachziehen bei TFTs. Die fallen mir auf, die müssen auch dir auffallen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Nö eigentlich nich, du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das ProGamer so einen Monitor bei den Meisterschaften benutzen wenn ein 120Hz Monitor besser wäre! Der 2450 hat so eine gute Reaktionzeit, die du sogar in 3 Stufen einstellen kannst, das es da kein Nachziehen gibt. Aber es gibt ja viele die das Teil haben, ist sehr belibt und der kostet grad mal ein paar Euro mehr als 200€ und die Leistung die du da bekommst ist der Hammer. Frage @Painkiller(Modorator) der hat ihn auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst. Allerdings musst du ihn von Hand einstellen was ein paar Stunden dauert aber dann..........!


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö eigentlich nich, du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das ProGamer so einen Monitor bei den Meisterschaften benutzen wenn ein 120Hz Monitor besser wäre! Der 2450 hat so eine gute Reaktionzeit, die du sogar in 3 Stufen einstellen kannst, das es da kein Nachziehen gibt. Aber es gibt ja viele die das Teil haben, ist sehr belibt und der kostet grad mal ein paar Euro mehr als 200€ und die Leistung die du da bekommst ist der Hammer. Frage @Painkiller(Modorator) der hat ihn auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst. Allerdings musst du ihn von Hand einstellen was ein paar Stunden dauert aber dann..........!




Mag sein, ich habe leider nur einen 5ms Monitor. 

Allerdings hilft auch der BX2450 nichts, wenn er 3D will. 

Will er 3D ---> Acer GD245HZ

Wenn nicht ---> BX2450


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich da hast du völlig recht bei 3D geht kein Weg an einem 120Hz Monitor vorbei. Welche mit LED Backlight und 2ms, sind aber schweine teuer!


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Natürlich da hast du völlig recht bei 3D geht kein Weg an einem 120Hz Monitor vorbei. Welche mit LED Backlight und 2ms, sind aber schweine teuer!



Naja, so wichtig ist LED ja noch nicht, und der empfohlene Acer Monitor hat 2ms.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Was wichtig ist oder nicht ist immer so ne Sache. Also ich sags mal so die Ausleuchtugn ist besser, teilweise sogar erheblich. Ich sprech jetzt aus Erfahrung, hatte vorher einen PackardBell Vision der war zwwr langsam aber die Darstellung ist erstaunlich gut, ok 23Zoll Monitor für 145€ irgentwo mussten die wohl abstriche machen und das war bei der Reaktionszeit die einfach schlecht war. Der Kontrast, die gleichmäsigkeit bei größeren Farbflächen ist doch erheblich besser von schwarz Flächen ganz zu schweigen. Was noch genial ist, ist die absolute gereusch losigkeit selbst wenn du mit dem Ohr direkt ran gehst hörst du absolut nichts. Wenn man den BX2450 richtig von Hand einstellt......ist der beste Monitor den ich seit 1984 je hatte!


----------



## -FA- (1. November 2010)

Ok, mir fällt da aber gerade was auf:

ich kann aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer 3D Vision einschalten.
Bei dem Einrichtungsassisnet kann ich irgendiwe zwischen 3D Vison Discovery und 3D Vision wählen. beim normalen wird ne Überprüfung des Monnitors und die 3D brille von nvidia verlangt, beim discoversy gar nichts. ist das irgendiwe reduzierter? Oder gibts da keine Unterschiede? 
Bekomme auch irgendiwe bei manchen Spielen nen Error wenn ich 3d Vision (Discovery) an hab. habs mal mit nfs an meinem alten rechner getestet, wo 2 GTX280 drin sind, da läufts bis zu nem gewissen tempo flüssig dann wird das 3D verzerrt und nicht mehr gerade schön anzusehen. ich vermute mal das liegt nicht an Grakas, sondern an nur an den 60Hz meines Monitors.

Edit: Ist da leistungstechnsich auch ein Unterschied oder nur optisch?

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-GD245HQbid-widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B003NX01K0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1288619876&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-GD245HQbi...VJC6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288620100&sr=8-1


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Ok, mir fällt da aber gerade was auf:
> 
> ich kann aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer 3D Vision einschalten.
> Bei dem Einrichtungsassisnet kann ich irgendiwe zwischen 3D Vison Discovery und 3D Vision wählen. beim normalen wird ne Überprüfung des Monnitors und die 3D brille von nvidia verlangt, beim discoversy gar nichts. ist das irgendiwe reduzierter? Oder gibts da keine Unterschiede?
> ...



3D Vision Discover ist die "Testversion", eben noch mit den alten Farbbrillen die auf jedem Anzeigegerät funktionieren. Sehr schlechte Methode, die häufig Geisterbilder produziert. 3D Vision ist ja bekanntlich die schwere Shutterbrille die man aufladen muss. Also vollkommen normal dass du das aktivieren kannst, ist nichts besonderes dran.

Ich nehme an, dass die beiden Monitore verschiedene Gehäusefarben besitzen. Der eine ist nur schwarz, der andere schwarz-orange.


----------



## -FA- (1. November 2010)

Sprich die wird auch irgendwann nicht mehr supported?
Mit der Brille, muss die immer aufgeladen oder gibts da sowas wie ein direktes kabel?


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Sprich die wird auch irgendwann nicht mehr supported?
> Mit der Brille, muss die immer aufgeladen oder gibts da sowas wie ein direktes kabel?




Nein, 3D Vision Discover wird immer supported. Hat bloß einige Nachteile, wie das Ghosting und die Farbverfälschung.

Die Brille muss immer aufgeladen werden, soweit ich weiß gibt es bei 3D Vision kein direktes Kabel, was auch gut so ist, denn ein solches würde nur stören.


----------



## -FA- (1. November 2010)

Ok, nochmal mit der brille: Muss man da die nvidia 3d Brille nehmen oder gibts da Alternativen? weil bei amazon gibts ja auch noch andere rot-/blau 3d brillen die aufgeführt sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal mit der brille: Muss man da die nvidia 3d Brille nehmen oder gibts da Alternativen? weil bei amazon gibts ja auch noch andere rot-/blau 3d brillen die aufgeführt sind.




Für 3D Vision brauchst du die 3D Vision Brille. Bei AMD wird es zahlreiche Produkte von Drittanbietern geben.

Das richtige 3D Vision mit der 130 € Brille hat nichts mit den Farbbrillen zu tun, 3D Vision funktioniert mit einer Shutterbrille. 

Die Rot/Cyan 3D Brillen gibt es überall, da ist es egal welche du nimmst, solange es auch Rot/Cyan ist.

Aber zu empfehlen sind diese wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## -FA- (3. November 2010)

jetzt kommt noch ein dritter kandidat ins rennen. ich weiß nicht was nehmen. 

*Viewsonic VX2739wm*


----------



## mixxed_up (3. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> jetzt kommt noch ein dritter kandidat ins rennen. ich weiß nicht was nehmen.
> 
> *Viewsonic VX2739wm*



Nimm ganz einfach immer noch den Acer 24". Full HD bei einer Größe von 27" ist unschön.


----------



## tomsifu (7. November 2010)

Eine Frage zur 120hz-Technik

Von 120hz habe ich doch nur was bei mind. 120FPS, oder nicht? Bei  grafisch aufwenidgen Shootern beispielsweise sind die FPS doch eher so  um die 60, was bringen mir dann die 120hz?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

Die sind auch eher was für 3D Vision, da dort 2 Bilder gleichzeitig dargestellt werden müsse. So hast du dann 2x60 Frames. Es gibt Leute die behaupten sie merken bei Ego Shotern den unterschied von 60 auf 120Hz aber das ist sehr subjektiv aber bei 3D bringt es wirklich was.


----------



## tomsifu (7. November 2010)

Mir geht es nicht um 3d sondern die 120hz in 2d. Für gleichmäßige und fließende Bildbewegungen gerade in schnellen Shootern sollte das schon etwas bringen. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die technische Umsetzungsmöglichkeit, die doch durch die FPS beschränkt sein muss. Das die FPS konstant >120 betragen ist doch gerade bei grafisch aufwendigen Shootern eher selten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

Stimmt sogar sehr unwarscheinlich, BF2, Crysis1+2, Metro..... das sind 120 Frames nich mal möglich wenn du ein SLI oder CF System betreibst, also in der Hinsicht hast du völlig recht. Wie gesagt das ist ne sehr subjektive Sache, es gibt Leute die empfinden das Bild als smoother, ruhiger. Am besten du gest mal zu MM oder Saturn und schaust es dir an.


----------



## Whitey (7. November 2010)

Natürlich ist es am besten wenn man bei 120Hz 120 fps hat, aber das hat auch nur bei Multiplayer Games vorteile, ich z.b spiele TF2 dort ist es schon möglich mit den richtigen Einstellungen 120 fps zubekommen. Abgesehen davon bringen dir die 120Hz im 2D betrieb ein generell flüssigeres Bild egal welche fps werte du hast.


----------



## tomsifu (7. November 2010)

Genau das meine ich. Das heißt, dass mir die 120hz nur bei Games mit >60fps was bringen. Bei grafisch höchster Stufe wird das z.b. bei BF2 oder Arma2 schon eng. Seit Freitag habe ich den BX2450 hier stehen. Tolles Gerät, jedoch nur 60hz. Da ich ab und zu auch Shooter spiele und mir Filme am Monitor ansehe, denke ich über ein 120hz Gerät nach. Die 3d-Technik interessiert mich dabei weniger. Z.B. der BenQ XL2410T sieht da ganz interessant aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

Glaub mir schaus dir erst mal an, ich merke keinen unterschied zu einem 120Hz Monitor, wenn @Weissi sagt das er es sehr deutlich merkt glaube ich ihm natürlich aber das ist wie mit den Microrucklern bei Multi GPU betrieb, manche empfinden das Spiel für unspiel bar andere nehmen die Ruckler garnicht war. Deswegen mein Rat schaus dir erst mal an.


----------



## Whitey (7. November 2010)

Man sollte sich aufjedenfall selbst ein Bild darüber machen, da hat hulkhardy1 recht, da nicht jeder ein Auge für solche Feinheiten hat, könnte es gut sein das du überhaupt keinen Unterschied zu deinem momentanen Monitor siehst.


----------



## tomsifu (9. November 2010)

Bei all der Diskusion um die Vorteile der 120hz-Technik stellt sich mir  die generelle Frage, was bringen die 120hz (mal abgesehen von 3D) wenn ich bei  grafisch aufwendigen Games wie BF2, Arma2.. eh nur so um die 32fps erreiche? Da müsste ein  Monitor mit 60hz doch dick ausreichen.

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Geforce 275 GTX
4GB-Kit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

Das hast du gut erkannt und selbst wenndu es schaffst 120 Frames zu bekommen ist immer noch die Frage ob du es wahrnimmst das ist individuell unterschiedlich. Manche merken ein Effekt andere nicht. Am besten mal life die Sache betrachten bei MM oder Saturn und änliche.


----------



## root (17. November 2010)

Wenn du kein Unterschied von CRT auf TFT gemerkt hast wirst wahrscheinlich du den Unterschied von 60 auf 120 Hz auch nicht merken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Also bei den CRT war das echt was anderes, da war die Hz Zahl extrem wichtig. Bei einem Monitor der nur 60Hz geschafft hat war das Arbeiten extrem anstrengent durch das Flimmern. Erst bei 75Hz war es erträglich 85Hz waren schon sehr gut. Mein 21Zoll CRT von Digital schaffte sogar 100Hz bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200, das war fast perfekt. Bei einem LCD Bildschirm verhält sich die Sache mit der Bildwiederholrate etwas anderster. Ist mir aber jetzt zu arg den Unterschied zwieschen einem CRT/LCD zu erklären, Wikipedia dein Freund und Helfer sag ich da mal nur.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz merke ich unheimlich stark. Denn leider ist es in vielen Fällen auch so, dass ein Monitor, der nur 60 Hz hat, der Grafikanwendung auch nicht mehr als 60 FPS erlaubt. Das ist Jammerschade, wenn der Rechner in der Lage wäre weitaus mehr zu bringen.
Counterstrike 1.6 beispielsweise ist das beste Beispiel. Zumal es viele kennen dürften.
Seitdem ich auf einen TFT gewechselt habe, der eben, wie alle, nicht mehr als 60Hz hat, kann ich in dem Spiel die FPS auch nicht mehr höher bringen. Das Spiel bergenzt die FPS dort, wo die Hz aufhören. Und 60 FPS und 120 FPS sind ein unglaublicher Unterschied, wenn man Ego-Shooter "aktiv" spielt. Die Mausführung reagiert wesentlich präziser und schneller, augenblicklich, wobei die 60Hz dabei etwas schleifend wirken. Jemand, der viel Ego-Shooter spielt merkt den Unterschied unheimlich stark und diese 120 FPS sind ein absolutes Privileg. Ein unglaublicher Vorteil im Spielen, da du wesentlich agiler und präziser sein kannst. 

Mit den Röhrenbildschirmen damals war das noch kein Thema.

Ja, ich weiß: Das Auge nimmt nur 25 Bilder in der SEK wahr... Aber dennoch sieht man den Unterschied von 25 FPS auf 50 und beim selber Spielen ist es noch vieeeel intensiver.

Naja. Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine dringende Frage:

Kann ich mit einem 120Hz Monitor (3D) auch einfach alles ohne 3D mit 120 FPS bzw. Herz laufen lassen? Also nicht verschwommen, sondern klar, aber eben mit 120 Hz. Geht das?
So wie bisher quasi, nur eben mit 120 Hz. Oder kann man mit den Dingern nur mit der Brille schauen?

Lg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Nö, kannst auch ganz normal mit 120Hz zocken ohne 3D. Ist ja in dem Sinn kein 3D Monitor sondern 3D Vision braucht halt ein Monitor mit 120Hz aber der Monitor braucht 3D Vision nicht.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Ah wunderbar


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier: 
Samsung 22" TFT 2233RZ 55,9cm 3D
Der hat 120 Hz... Aber seine max Auflösung ist: 1680*1050
Ich hatte bisher einen Sync Master, der auch nur diese AUflösung konnte. Aber bereits mit 4X4 Antialiasing und Anisotrioic Filtering waren schon keine Kanten mehr zu sehen. Was meint ihr? Der ist günstig und hat trotzdem 120 Hz


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Ach hat sich erledigt.
Der Produkte kostet nur 70 Euro mehr, ist aber bereits das Beste, was man so haben kann. Da nehm ich doch lieber den mit fast 24 Zoll, Full HD und morz dem Blickwinkel


----------



## -FA- (18. November 2010)

Ok, ich bin gerade immernoch am überlegen.

Soll ich evtl. größre dinge was in richtung übe 27" ghet, am besten mit der auflösung 2560x2048...

Es wäre ja ein ASUS  27" angekündigt, der 3D kann, der PG 276H. wobei wann kommt der mal? allerdings gefällt mir da der Fuß nicht so. 

Welche Größe ist überhaupt noch beim zocken überschaubar?
Oder soll ich einfach zu einem 42" Fernseher greifen? Aber wie sihts da mit Reaktionszeiten aus? Wobei nen Fernseher auf ne LAN mitschleppen ist auch nicht das wahre, oder?

Würdet ihr eher Größe mit über 30" vorziehen oder eher auf 120Hz und 3D setzten? mich stört hald der verlust von 1920 x 1200 runter auf  
1920 x 1080. was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun? 

Mit acer hatte ich bisher gute erfahrungen, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob ich leiber nochmal mit 3d warten soll, ob es nochmal besser wird oder das jetzt schon ausgereift ist und leiber noch mal mir ein monitor größer 24" holen osll oder einfach jetzt 3d nehmen soll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Also für 2560x2048 brauchst du schon ne potente Grafikkarte und am besten noch mit mindestens 2GB VRam. Also wenn du gerne EgoShoter zockst ist 24 Zoll das maximum sonst verlierst du den Überblick, weil einfach die Fläche zu groß ist. Das Format 16:10 ist hatl am aussterben weshalb du nicht mehr so viel Auswahl hast, die ganzen guten Monitor sind 16:9, es gibt aber noch ein paar sehr gute. Du hast leider nicht geschrieben was du ausgeben willst, das müsste man noch wissen um dir einen Monitor zu empfehlen.


----------



## -FA- (18. November 2010)

Ok, also ich zock Rennspiele und ab und zu auch Shooter. ASllerdings geh ich auch auf LAN-Partys, also ist die Frage welche Größe man da Maximal bringen kann. 

Preislich sollte nicht mher als 400-450€ überschritten werden. wobei wäre es sinnvoll auf den 27" asus zu warten?

Geafikkarte hät ich, ab Weihnachen 2 GTX480 im SLi. aslo da müsste die auflösung schon gehen.

Grafisch soll auch Crysis 2 funzen, wobei Crysis 2 mit 120Hz??  Das ist hakd die Frage, ob da nicht sogar ne 3-Way SLI nötig wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Das ist ech schwer bei dir, für ne Lan würd ich nicht größer als 24 Zoll gehen. Bei Rennspiele ist ein 27 Zoll Monitor natürlich ein Traum. Deshalb empfehle ich dir den hir, der hat 1ms Reaktionszeit und ein 1a Bild und mit 320€ auch noch bezahlbar:
pcmarkt.at - (Monitore, TV u. Projektoren/Flachbildschirme / TFTs/Flachbildschirme / TFTs,Viewsonic Monitor VX2739WM / 68, 6cm (27") / LCD / HDMI / FULL HD 1920x1080 / 100000:1 / 1ms / schwarz / 3 Jahre Garantie) 120Hz sind eigentlich verschwendung wenn du 3D nicht nutzt und nicht überwiegend EgoShoter zockst. Dann wie du noch bemerkt hast musst du bei modernen Spielen erst mal 120 Frames schaffen, was von Monat zu Monat schwerer wird.


----------



## >>>Count<<< (19. November 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz merke ich unheimlich stark. Denn leider ist es in vielen Fällen auch so, dass ein Monitor, der nur 60 Hz hat, der Grafikanwendung auch nicht mehr als 60 FPS erlaubt. Das ist Jammerschade, wenn der Rechner in der Lage wäre weitaus mehr zu bringen.
> Counterstrike 1.6 beispielsweise ist das beste Beispiel. Zumal es viele kennen dürften.
> Seitdem ich auf einen TFT gewechselt habe, der eben, wie alle, nicht mehr als 60Hz hat, kann ich in dem Spiel die FPS auch nicht mehr höher bringen. Das Spiel bergenzt die FPS dort, wo die Hz aufhören. Und 60 FPS und 120 FPS sind ein unglaublicher Unterschied, wenn man Ego-Shooter "aktiv" spielt. Die Mausführung reagiert wesentlich präziser und schneller, augenblicklich, wobei die 60Hz dabei etwas schleifend wirken. Jemand, der viel Ego-Shooter spielt merkt den Unterschied unheimlich stark und diese 120 FPS sind ein absolutes Privileg. Ein unglaublicher Vorteil im Spielen, da du wesentlich agiler und präziser sein kannst.
> ...



das Problem bei Counterstrike 1.6 war und ist der sogenannte 60Hz-Bug, 
war die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz des Monitors auf 60Hz eingestellt und die Vertikale Synchronisierung der Graka an, lief es bei vielen nur mit 60 fps.
erhöte man die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz z.B auf 85Hz bei einem 19" Röhren-Monitor und lies die Vertikale Sychronisierung an, lief es mit 85fps.
macht man jedoch die Vertikale Sychroniserung der Graka aus, stellt die Bildwiederholnugsfrequenz auf das maximum (bei mir damals 85Hz) und gibt in der Counterstrike-Console: fps_max 101 ein hat man 100fps

möchte man jetzt aber z.B noch mehr als die 100 fps haben gibt man einfach in der Cs-Konsole: Developer 1 ein, und dann kannste fps_max auch auf 1000 stellen und bekommst wenn es das System mitmacht die 1000fps, der Developer 1 Befehl erlaubt den zugriff bei CS 1.6 auf die sogenannte Entwickler-Konsole, dies hat jedoch auch Nachteile ingame wie z.B etwas langsamer laufen oder ggf. auch schiessen wie ich schon mehrfach gelesen habe, soll angeblich am low-recoil liegen.

verbessert mich ruhig wenn was falsch ist


----------



## -FA- (19. November 2010)

Ok, der wäre nicht schlecht.

ne,also 3d würde ich schon auch gerne verwenden wollen, weil das ist ja trotzdem ganz geil, nur das gibts leider bei größeren Monitoren nimmer?!?

Edit: oder soll ich mir *2* Acer GD245 holen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Der Acer hat einen üblen Imputlag, wenn du auf schnelle EgoShoter stehst......Finger weg!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

ich hab zwar keinen plan warum immer auf dem acer von wegen inputlag geflamed wird, den kann ich auch wenn hulkhardy da immer wieder drauf hinweist, incl. seinem pcgh testberricht, nicht bestätigen, input lag hab ich keinen merkbaren, ende.
und ganz ehrlich, egal was innem test steht, wenn ich es anders erlebe und meine erfahrung ist defenitiv ne andere is der test zummindest in dem punkt nicht relevant, vielleicht schlampig durchgefühlt oder montagsgerät, ka. in dem entsprechenden test wurd meines wissen nach auch der monitor mit 60hz betrieben etc... also nicht besonder represäntativ für nen 120hz mon....
der acer ist nen genialer monitor, der keinen spürbaren input lag hat.
und ja, css würd ich als schnellen shooter bezeichnen, auch bei metro2033 inkl. 3d vision, nix zu bemerken von inputlag ...

egal, mein pers. statement ich würd mir diesen monitor immer wieder kaufen, da ich atm keinerlei negativen erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. November 2010)

So, ich werde mich mal einmischen. 
1.) Was brauch ich für 3D-Vision? 
Antwort: als Grafikkarte alles über 8800GT mit mindestens 512MiByte VRAM. Empfohlen wird seitens Nvidia eine Grafikkarte der 200er Serie mit 1024MiByte VRAM. 1024MiByte reichen für Full-HD Auflösung vollkommen aus. 
Ein Monitor mit 120Hz Wiederholfrequenz ist unabdingbar. Diese Monitore haben als zusatz "3D-Ready" in der Produktbezeichnung. 
Hinzu kommt natürlich das Nvidia 3D-Vision Kit, das derzeit mit 149€ zu Buche schlägt. Einzelne Brillen (ohne Sender) sind für ca. 104€ erhältlich. 
Achtung: *Das Monitorkabel muss DVI mit Vollbelegung sein, da nur über die zusätzlichen Pins die Leistung erreicht wird. Fehlen diese Pins, ist 3D-Vision nicht möglich.* 
2.) Wieviele Spiele gibt es mit 3D Unterstützung? 
Antwort: derzeit sind rund 445 Spiele auf dem Markt, die mehr oder weniger gut 3D beherrschen. Die Auswahl ist also schon recht beachtlich. Allerdings ist wie schon erwähnt die Qualität teilweise recht bescheiden. 
3.) Was brauche ich noch? 
Wer in den Genuss von 3D Filmen kommen will benötigt einen Blueray 3D Player. Hinzu kommt natürlich ein TV Gerät, das 120Hz unterstützt. 
Achtung: auch wenn es rechnerisch verlockend klingt, aber 200Hz TV-Geräte können noch kein 3D darstellen. Nur Geräte mit dem 3D-Ready Logo eignen sich hierfür. Desweiteren können auch entsprechende Beamer verwendet werden. Anschluss finden diese Geräte (Beamer, TV) über DVI-HDMI Adapter. 
4.) Zusatzinfos: 
Brillenträger sollten sich gedulden, da Nvidia an einer Lösung für Brillenträger arbeitet. Diese soll sich auf die normale Brille aufstecken lassen. 
Der Akku hat derzeit eine Standbyzeit von ca. 40Std. und eine Betriebszeit von ca. 8Std. Aufgeladen wird dieser über einen Mini-USB Anschluss. Der Akku lässt sich nicht tauschen, was aber geändert wird. 
Der Sender hat eine Reichweite von guten 5 Metern, was im Durchschnitt reichen sollte. Es lassen sich beliebig viele Brillen mit nur einem Sender nutzen. 

Fazit von mir: 
Spieletechnisch ist 3D-Vision recht gut versorgt. Auf dem Entertainmentmarkt sieht es dagegen düster aus. Gerade einmal 6 Scheiben sind käuflich zu erwerben, von denen aber nur 3 Spielfilme sind. 
Die Hardware ist größtenteils schon vorhanden und muss nur durch einen passenden Monitor und eben dem 3D-Vision Kit erweitert werden. 
Schade eigentlich, dass sich AMD diesem Schmankerl nicht anschliesst um eine schnellere Verbreitung zu ermöglichen. Denn Spiele wie NFS, CoD oder Crysis machen in der dritten Dimension doppelt so viel Spass. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

Als Graka würd ich sagen alles unter ner 470 ist sinnlos. Da die Graka ja mindestens 2x 30Framaes=60 darstellen muss. Alles darunter ist so gut wie unspielbar.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Als Graka würd ich sagen alles unter ner 470 ist sinnlos. Da die Graka ja mindestens 2x 30Framaes=60 darstellen muss. Alles darunter ist so gut wie unspielbar.


 
Hmmmmm, 
dann hat der böse Nvidiaonkel deiner Meinung nach zu urteilen falsche Informationen verbreitet. Kann ich mir aber schwerlich vorstellen. Ich selbst durfte mich am vergangenen Donnerstag davon überzeugen, das selbst eine GTX260 für CoD in 1680x1050 mit 3D läuft. Ausserdem darfst Du nicht Fps mit Bps verwechseln. Ausschlaggebend für 3D sind die Bilder pro Sekunde die der Monitor darstellen kann. Die Fps sind abolut egal. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

Naja, ganz einfache Rechnung. Nehmen wir mal an deine Graka schafft in einem Modernen Spiel gerade mal 30 Frames, da 3D Vision ja für jedes Augen ein Bild darstellen muss reduziert sich das ganze auf 2x15 Frames. Das ist nicht mehr spiebar!


----------



## ThoR65 (20. November 2010)

Noch mal: 
bei 3D-Vision sind nicht die Fps wichtig, sondern die Bps. Und zwar die Bps die der Monitor darstellen kann. Desweiteren werden bei 3D-Vision nur die Tiefeninformationen im Verhältniss zur Spielerfigur neu berechnet. Hat man 1024MiByte oder mehr VRAM reduzieren sich die Fps-Einbrüche auf bis zu 5% gegenüber dem normalen Darstellen, da die Daten ja schon im VRAM liegen. Und je mehr Daten bereitliegen, um so geringer die "Verlustleistung". 
Wenn man Dir glauben schenken soll, müsste meine GraKa 120 Bilder pro Sekunde liefern um 3D nutzen zu können. Auch Crysis dürfte dann nicht unter diese 120 Bilder pro Sekunde fallen. Den Rechner, der das schafft, will ich haben. 120 deswegen, weil 3D-Vision darauf basiert, das pro Auge abwechselnd 60 Bilder pro Sekunde geliefert werden müssen. Wie utopisch wären dann die Hardwarevoraussetzungen?? 
Nee nee, die Fps haben nix mit 3D zu tun. *Bilder pro Sekunde und VRAM sind die Zauberwörter.*  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## -FA- (21. November 2010)

Oder würde es gehen dass ich mir ein 3D Fernseher als monitor hole?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

Natürlich brauch 3D nicht 120Hz hab ja geschrieben das es tiefer geht also 2x25 Frames aber die Graka muss ja zwei Bilder darstellen könne und dafür brauchst du Power. Wenn deine Graka nur 50 in einem Spiel schafft dann teilt sich das auf 2x25 Frames und das finde ich schon wichtig! Oder reden wir jetzt an einander vorbei @ThoR65???


----------



## -FA- (23. November 2010)

So, also ich hab mich jetzt nochmal umfassend informiert.

Fernseher scheint nicht das ware, weil wenn wirds richtig teuer da nen passenden zu bekommen und man hat oftmals weitere probleme, bis die darstellung des Bildes korrekt ist (Bild abschneiden,...). Zudem wenn man da zu nahe sitzt wird alles unscharf, weil abstand ist ja auch so ein thema. 
Bzw. ist die Frage bis zu welcher größe man überhupt noch z.B. von CS was überblickt, weil wenn man Kopf drehen muss mein ich ist nicht optimal. 

und nen fernseher auf ne LAN-party mitnehmen.  da freut sich der Nebensitzer.  ich schätz mal kaum das man auch auf öffentlichen Lans man platz für fernseher hat. 

Also im moment stehen noch folgende Monitore zur Auswahl:
27" Viewsonic VX2390 oder wie der heißt
26" ASUS VW266H
24" Acer GD245 Hqbid

Wobei bevor ich zu 26" greif, nehm ich 27". wobei wie ist die bildquali von dem viewsonic?

favorit im moment ist der acer.

Allerdings mal zum Thema was ich zock: Ich zock Strategiespiele, rennspiele und auch auf lans, auh die ich des öfteren geh, shooter.
ich hab auch gelesen, das 3d vision zum einen bei shootern und rennspeilen sehr gut zur geltung kommt. und wei siehts mit strategiegames in 3d aus?  Bei rennspielen weiß ich das größe auch gut ist, aber bei shootern dafür nicht. jetzt hängts leztendlich vom strategie-genre ab. 

allerdings noch zwei dinge was 3d betrifft:

Wie bequem ist die Brille zu tragen? wie lange hält da der akku?
Für die 3D Darstellung braucht man ja auch ein vollbestücktes DVI-Kabel?
ist das das DVI-I Dual Link oder das DVI-D dual link? Weil nur das vollbestückte kann ja die 120Hz durchbringen. Wird da beim Acer eines mitgeliefert oder nicht? oder kommt 3d auch durch das Hdmi-kabel durch?

ich denk wenn ich das weiß sollter der vorhang fallen und ich mir sicher sein was ich nehm.  woebi ich gerade eher auf 3d hintendiere.


----------



## Xarife (23. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein schwarzes Bild ansiehst ist es erstens nicht schwarz und zweitens sieht du teilweise sehr starke helligkeits Unterschiede die natürlich dann auch die farb Prillianz sehr stark beeinflussen. Ein guter LED Monitor ist einem mit kaltlicht Röhre immer überlegen. Ich hab mir heute den Samsung BX2450 LED gekauft und muss sagen schon der Hammer das Teil gut mit 260€ nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen aber er ist den Preis absolut wert. Allerdings sind die Voreinstellungen absoluter schrott so das du alles von Hand machen musst, die Mühle lohnt sich allerdings.



Was hast du denn noch zusätzlich eingestellt, Helligkeit oder Kontrast?
Wenn es dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht, dann wäre es echt nett, wenn du deine Settings mal posten könntest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

Hast du eine ATI oder Nvidia Grafikkarte, ich frage deshalb weil ich auch ein paar Einstellungen im Treiber verändert habe?


----------



## Xarife (26. November 2010)

Nvidia.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

Ich bin im Treiber auf Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen gegangen und hab die manuellen Einstellungen aktiviert aber nicht verändert. Aus irgend einem Grund hat sich der Schwarzwert extrem verbessert. Am Monitor kann man dann auch nicht mehr den HDMI- Schwarzwert einstellen. Da nach habe ich MagicColor aktiviert, wenn du extrem knallige Farben magst musst du auf Vollständig schallten, ich hab MagicColor momentan auf Intelligent stehen. MagicEco hab ich auf 100 Prozent stehen was ein extrem Kontrastreiches Bild macht.


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Nee nee, die Fps haben nix mit 3D zu tun. *Bilder pro Sekunde und VRAM sind die Zauberwörter.*
> 
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


Nur mal so am Rande FPS = Frames per Second = Bilder pro Sekunde = BPS


----------



## Nixtreme (27. November 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin gerade immernoch am überlegen.
> 
> Soll ich evtl. größre dinge was in richtung übe 27" ghet, am besten mit der auflösung 2560x2048...
> 
> ...


Viel zu viele fragen auf einmal. Klär doch einfach erstmal mit dir selbst was du eigentlich willst, grenze dann die Produkte ein die dir passen könnten und dann kannste nochmal im Forum anfragen ob jemand näheres zu deinen Favoriten sagen kann 

Lieben Gruß
Nixtreme


----------



## Xarife (27. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Treiber auf Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen gegangen und hab die manuellen Einstellungen aktiviert aber nicht verändert. Aus irgend einem Grund hat sich der Schwarzwert extrem verbessert. Am Monitor kann man dann auch nicht mehr den HDMI- Schwarzwert einstellen. Da nach habe ich MagicColor aktiviert, wenn du extrem knallige Farben magst musst du auf Vollständig schallten, ich hab MagicColor momentan auf Intelligent stehen. MagicEco hab ich auf 100 Prozent stehen was ein extrem Kontrastreiches Bild macht.




Danke, hast mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## -FA- (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich melde mich mal hier nochmal wwegen ein paar grundlegenden Dingen:

1.) Wie audgereift ist die Led-technik? Weil man liest da was von Kontrasten con 10 000 000:1 bis zu 12 000 000:1. Ist das bisschen utopisch? Weil normale TFTs hatten bisher gerader mal höchstens 100000:1. 
Was könnte man da für ein Monitor empfehlen?

Acer S273HLbmii 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT-LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus VE278Q 68,6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hier wären jetzt mal Acer und ein Asus. Gut über das design vom acer kann man diskutieren, ich nenns mal abstrakte kunst. 
Wie sieht das bei LED-TFTs mit der Söttigkeit von Fraben und v.a. der Schärfe im Verglich zu normalen TFTs aus? Weil ich hab schon vereinzelt gehört, das es beschwerden über blasse farben gibt. Welche erfahrungen könnt ihr da schildern?

Welche LED-Monitore sind sonst noch zu empfehlen? Gibts auch LED in 120Hz?

2.) Dann im gegnsatz 3D Vision. 
Welche erfahrungn gibt es da zu machen, weil da hört man auf der einen seite, das es eine revolution sei, auf der anderen wird gesagt, das sei unausgereift, die brille sei nicht das, was es sein sollte.

Da hätte ich als Monitor wie schon öfters erwähnt 

Acer GD245HQbid 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder wäre es sogar sinnvoll auf den ASUS PG276H zu warten, wobei wann kommt der? Und das design???

Ich würde trotzdem jetzt gerne zu beiden Rubriken, für LED vornehmlich, weil das ist neuland, eure meinungen hören, unabhängig von, was ich dann letztendlich nehm. Mit 3d Vison hab ich zwar meinungen zum monitor, aber allgemein was 3d betrifft. V.a was wird sich in Zukunft durchsetzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich finde wenn man sich jetzt einen Monitor kauft sollte man auf die LED Technik setzen. Erstens spart man erheblich Strom mindestens 50%, die meisten LED Monitore haben so um die 27 Watt. Viele Monitore mit herkömmlicher kalt Kathoden Röhre machen Geräusche wenn die Helligkeit verändert wird bei LED kein Problem. Die Ausleuchten ist besser, zwar noch immer nicht perfekt aber besser. Auf die Farben hat es nicht so einen starken Einfluss das ist von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden.


----------



## falkboett (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich klinke mich mal hier einfach mit ein. Erst sollte es nur ein 24 Zoll LED-TFT sein (Acer LED S2 S242HLAbid, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ET.FS2HE.A01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland). Da ich jedoch schon einen Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS mein Eigen nenne, war ich dann auf dem Trichter mit einem 27 Zoll LED TFT (Acer Slim Line S273HLbmii, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI, Audio (ET.HS3HE.001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland). Da ich nun schon bereit bin, bis 350 EUR für die Neuanschaffung zu bezahlen, bin ich dann eben auch auf den BenQ XL2410T - 24" LED 120Hz (BenQ XL2410T, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) gestoßen.

Der Monitor wird hauptsächlich für Internet, Office und Games (bevorzugt Ego-Shooter) genutzt. Da ich nun mit 40 Jahren schon ein alter Sack bin, stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich von den 120 Hz etwas bemerke?! Auch schreckt mich der Stromverbrauch von 40 Watt etwas ab. Nach dem tagelangen Lesen in Foren, bin wieder zu 24 Zoll gelangt, da ich, wie auch hier beschrieben, die Befürchtung habe, dass es darüber unübersichtlich wird.

Was meint ihr, lohnen sich 150 EUR Aufpreis für den BenQ für mich? Und wenn nicht, wäre dann der oft gelobte Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 eine Alternative zu dem 24 Zoll Acer?!

MfG


----------



## -FA- (27. Dezember 2010)

So, ich wiederbeleb das hier mal wieder. ich hab mir jetzt ja den acer geholt. 
ich bin jetzt gerade am einstellen.

was muss ich genau verändern wenn ich das bild etwas schärfen möchte?
und wie bekommm ich die 120hz aktiviert?

Edit: hab ja auch das 3d Vision Kit. Wie ist das mit dem aufladen der brille? kann ich auch einfach das kabel währed dem betrieb angesteckt lassen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Kabel kannst du ohne Problem angesteckt lassen. Die Schärfe erreichst du nur wenn du die native Auflösung einstellst. Die 120Hz kannst du in Treiber von Nvidia aktivieren.


----------



## -FA- (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab das jett alles gemacjht, jetzt uss ich leider mit schreck feststellen mein acer gd245hq hat einen pixelfehler. Richtung links unten bleibt permanent ein Pixel schwarz.

Was tun!?!


----------



## falkboett (27. Dezember 2010)

Zurückschicken!

MfG


----------



## -FA- (27. Dezember 2010)

Kommando zurück, das war nur ein schwarzes irhendwas, das so aussah wie ein pixel und das verdeckte. der monitor geht einwandfrei. 

da ich gerade meine beiden monitore etwas mit den nvidiaeinstellungen aufeinander abstimme, dollte der gd245 etwas "weißer" werden, bzw. der farbton etwas wärmer. wie bekomm ich das hin?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das wird schwierig da die beiden ne andere Hintergrundbeleuchtung haben. Aber stelle halt am Monitor ein wenig rum oder im Nviedia Treiber da kann dir keiner helfen.


----------



## falkboett (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir jezt den BenQ Xl2410T gegönnt. Kommt Ende der Woche. Ich gehe doch richtig in der Annahme, dass ich die 120 Hz im Nvidia-Treiber oder im Game einstellen muss?! Oder gibt es da noch was zu beachten?

MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Musst im Treiber einstellen das Game übernimmt dann die Einstellung aus dem Treiber.


----------



## falkboett (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke dir @Hulk.

Ich berichte mal, wenn ich ihn hab, ob ich alter Sack was von den 120 Hz beim Gamen bemerke.

MfG


----------



## -FA- (29. Dezember 2010)

Was anderes, gibts irend ein tolles programm/tool welches Spielen vorgaugelt dass nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist und so das spiel dann auf beiden Monitoren geöffnet wird? 
Weil bei anno ist die funktion ja im siel dabei, auf 2 Monitore zu zocken, aber bei C&C z.b. nicht.


----------



## Sanger (29. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> nein es gibt immernoch keine 24er 120hz monitore auch keine mit 26er
> da müssen wir warten bis entweder der 3d brillen und räumliches gaming sich durchsetzt
> oder das die konsolen Räum,liches Spieln ermöglicht
> 
> ich währe mich gegn die bez .3d gaming das ist definitiv falsch ein 3d bild gibt es doch schon seit 1995.


 Klar gibt es 24" mit 120 hz


----------



## wolfpower (31. Dezember 2010)

Sanger schrieb:


> Klar gibt es 24" mit 120 hz



genau!

[Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T - 24" LED 120Hz - Forum de Luxx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luemml11 (29. März 2011)

Hallo

Da der Thread noch nicht allzu alt ist möchte ich mich mal einklinken.
Ich suche einen guten Monitor für 3D Spiele, Ego-Shooter, Filme und Office, professionelle Grafikbearbeitung brauche ich im Moment eher nicht.
Habe mich mit Monitoren noch nicht auseinander gesetzt und habe da kein Plan.
Er soll nun meinen alten Crt ersetzen, da meine Augen und ich nicht mehr so jung sind sollte er ein gestochen scharfes Bild und schöne Farben haben.
Meine Grafikkarte ist nicht die Neuste und hat nur einen VGA, DVI-I und einen TVO Ausgang.
Die Grafikkarte ist eine Ati Radeon x1650 8xAGP 256MB DDR2(Ich glaube die nennt sich auch "Viper").
Der Monitor sollte also DVI haben und er sollte 23"-30" haben. Er sollte aber auch später noch verwendet werden können wenn ich meinen PC mal aufgerüstet/umgebaut habe.
Sound braucht er nicht, habe Boxen am PC.
Preis...........mmmh..... keine Ahnung welcher gut ist aber ich denke ich würde so um die 300€ investieren.
Auf was muss ich achten ?
Welcher ist zu empfehlen ?
Samsung BX2450 hat kein DVI, Benq teilweise auch nicht.
Full-HD ? 
Kontrast 5.000.000:1 oder 10.000.000:1 ? 
Reaktion 2ms oder 5ms ?
input lag ?
IPS oder TN ?
LCD oder LED ?
Welche Auflösung ?

Könnt mir mal jemand helfen durch den Monitor-Dschungel einen Durchblick zu bekommen ?
Oder besser............gleich eine Empfehlung.................aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------

